# Tree-felling help ends in tragedy



## TimberMcPherson (Jan 15, 2012)

A Christchurch man's offer to help a friend turned to tragedy when he was crushed to death by a falling tree.

Police Sergeant Bevan Seal said the 32-year-old was helping the friend fell a 25-metre macrocarpa on a semi-rural residential Marshlands property in north Christchurch about midday yesterday when the accident happened.

"Near the end, his chainsaw got stuck in the tree.

"The tree started to move and he stepped away but it toppled his way and tragically landed on top of him," Seal said.

"He was really experienced in chopping down trees – not by professional standards – but he has a lot of experience.

"He had all the safety gear – including earplugs and glasses."

The man's body was pinned under the tree and it took several hours to remove it, Seal said.

"He would have been killed instantly. It really was pretty horrific.

"His friend is pretty devastated and his family is distraught."

The man's friend declined to comment, other than to say it was a "freak accident".

Seal said police were investigating the accident and would establish whether anything could have prevented it from occurring.


----------



## derwoodii (Jan 16, 2012)

these stories empty ya heart leaving only grief n sadness. NZ kiwi Christchurch folks have had way to much of this the past year.


----------



## beastmaster (Jan 23, 2012)

Such a sad accident. A split second in time that will effect so many people for rest their lives. My prayer go out to them.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jan 23, 2012)

All the safety gear? glasses and earplugs?

Your most important piece of safety gear is knowledge.

Sad ordeal...no question. Prayers and thoughts for those involved.


----------



## hitechredneck (Jan 24, 2012)

*worthy message*

This volunteer related tree accident is truly a sad to hear story. The story is one that I shared tonight with our reformed UMCOR/UNVIM Disaster Response team.

As I shared with our team, we do not fell large trees but a tree felled by nature can be just as dangerous. It reinforced the value of both PPE and knowledge plus experience.

As both equipment and safety lead person for our team, the persons well being well being comes before the task at hand. 

Work hard, play hard, stay well.


----------



## Ground Guy (Jan 28, 2012)

*"Freak Accident" used too loosely*

It's all too often in this industry that I see the term "freak accident" used. It is usually operator error or not paying attention. The majority are most definately not freak accidents.


----------



## beastmaster (Jan 28, 2012)

It just dawned on me, Christchurch is where they had the terrible earthquake. The age old question," why do bad things happen to good people." Again my thoughts and prayers to the people of Christchurch.


----------



## zacker (Feb 9, 2012)

wow... imagine this... these are but a sampelin of what can go wrong when cutting a tree.. imagine all the stories you dont hear? or even the ones where no one gets hurt but serious property damage is done.


----------

